# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Chasing a song

## kicior99

Yesterday, while doing my regular DX-ing on the long wave radio band, I came across a Russian station Golos Rossii and found a quite interesting piece of a Russian blues: WRZUTA - Gołos Rossii (LW) 171 kHz - mp3
    Can anybody recognize both the song and its performers? If so, please answer in English or Russian. I should be very grateful for this. I am warning about the quality. It's not breathtaking - hisses and scratches, but this is normal when doing ham radio or DX-ing. Thanks in advance.

----------

